# Coba ID#'s/Medigap Supplemental #



## TiffanyNH (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a couple questions for anyone in regards to Coba ID's... 1) what does anyone know about them?  2) Does anyone know if the #'s from 10/01/2007 are the most current #'s to use? Or is there a more current list? If there is how may I obtain it?  And should all the #'s be the same? Say for example if I have 3 different Bankers Life should all of there Coba/Medigap #'s be the same?  TXS!!!  For any help!!!


----------

